# Does a dogs saliva contain healing properties to humans?



## lovealldogs (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey everyone

May I say its great to be here, I just wanted to say hello and find out the answer to my question if I may.

Ok my family have always been a lover of the Alsatian, and when my Dad was in the military he became a dog trainer and handled a couple of German Shepherds. He used to be allowed to bring the dogs home, really cant remember the names but I will get back to you on that.

I remember them being very playful and loving I was only 6 at the time, and I would always be out in the yard with them playing catch and running around it was great.

I used to fall over a lot and graze my knees and I always remember that the two Alsatians used to lick my wounds clean. My Dad used to say to me " son dogs saliva helps you heal "

So I just wondered does dogs saliva really help to clean a wound on a human.

Wonderful breed the Alsatian one day ill own one of my own.

Thanks

Marcus


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ewww. Dogs lick/eat the most hideous things, I certainly wouldn't allow a dog to lick broken skin. But it is true that there are fewer harmful (to humans) bacteria in dog saliva, so it's not an automatic infection or anything. But there are also no magical healing properties in dog saliva either. Personally I wouldn't allow it but it won't kill you.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Human saliva is antimicrobial which aids in the defense against common germs and viruses that you might encounter while eating and breathing, for example against Salmonella, Staphylococcus and Legionella. It is also why cuts to the mouth and oral piercings tend to heal quicker than cuts to the skin. It may also explain the old reflex of cut your finger, stick it in your mouth. But you wouldn't want a stranger to come lick your wounds (maybe some people would, but its not recommended).

My understanding is that dog saliva works the same way for the DOG in protecting it against some bacteria, but since dogs are given to chowing down on poop, rotting animals and other lovely things, it probably wouldn't be very antimicrobial to your cuts


----------



## OldSchool (Sep 12, 2010)

Shell said:


> Human saliva is antimicrobial which aids in the defense against common germs and viruses that you might encounter while eating and breathing, for example against Salmonella, Staphylococcus and Legionella. It is also why cuts to the mouth and oral piercings tend to heal quicker than cuts to the skin. It may also explain the old reflex of cut your finger, stick it in your mouth. But you wouldn't want a stranger to come lick your wounds (maybe some people would, but its not recommended).


I didn't know that human saliva was antimicrobial.. Now I'll question myself if I should lick a cut... eheh  (Don't take me serious, but interesting to know.)


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

When I was a kid, if you got a cut and my grandmaw or great grandmaw knew about it. They were dragging you to a dog to lick it. I still have my dogs like cuts and scrapes.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Dogs seem to think their saliva has healing properties. My dog is not much of a licker, and I'm not very tolerant of licky dogs anyway. But he has been obsessing over my poison ivy rash.

But yeah, you don't really wanna know where _that_ mouth has been.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

I am sure that your dad knew that there was nothing to worry about licking at that time. You might remember the comfort the dog brought to you at that time.....and i would like to call it "Magic"......


----------



## lovealldogs (Sep 13, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Ewww. Dogs lick/eat the most hideous things, I certainly wouldn't allow a dog to lick broken skin. But it is true that there are fewer harmful (to humans) bacteria in dog saliva, so it's not an automatic infection or anything. But there are also no magical healing properties in dog saliva either. Personally I wouldn't allow it but it won't kill you.



Ha yeah disgusting thought, I was only young and Dad is always right. Dont think I would let a dog lick my open cuts now. But I have always let dogs lick my face, and in my job I encounter a lot of dogs and I still let em jump up and lick my face..

Dont think I will now.

My ol man will still think his right.

Cheers everyone


----------



## JackPDB (Sep 10, 2010)

> But it is true that there are fewer harmful (to humans) bacteria in dog saliva, so it's not an automatic infection or anything


The ones they do carry, though, can be very nasty indeed. A few studies have indicated that dogs can carry streptylococcus, the bug that gives human strep throat. Only dogs carry it... well, somewhere else. Someplace they like to lick. And then they lick your face....

Lovealldogs, I'm thinking your new policy is officially a Good Idea.
- - - - - - - - - -
Jack


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Dogs seem to think their saliva has healing properties.


I will attest to that. 
I've had dogs at daycare(work) licking away many times. Though one time in particular stands out. A young boxer was licking my leg where I had an established scab. And then the unexpected happened...I felt a tooth and then another. Then she peeled my scab straight off. Gentle as can be.
Ew.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I actually seem to remember reading a published paper on this exact topic (don't ask me to dig up the reference.... it's on the edge of my memory). The study found that all dog breeds' saliva were significantly stronger antimicrobials than both distilled water and human saliva. An actual wound trial was not done. It also turned out that St. Bernards had the most potent antimicrobial spit.

Disclaimer: There is a small possibility that this wasn't a paper I read, but a science fair project or that I completely made it up. YMMV


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, all I know for sure is that on Mythbusters, they took a bunch of petrie dishes and rubbed all kind of things on them. Adam licked one, and they had the dog lick one also. The one the dog licked had a lot fewer bacteria colonies than the others. Oh, and don't let Adam lick you  .


----------



## lovealldogs (Sep 13, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Well, all I know for sure is that on Mythbusters, they took a bunch of petrie dishes and rubbed all kind of things on them. Adam licked one, and they had the dog lick one also. The one the dog licked had a lot fewer bacteria colonies than the others. Oh, and don't let Adam lick you  .


Ha ha funny, 

What a debate im loving everyones views on this..


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> Disclaimer: There is a small possibility that this wasn't a paper I read, but a science fair project or that I completely made it up. YMMV


That is easily the world's best disclaimer. Ever.

Anyway, I don't know about the antimicrobial characteristics of dog slobber, but I have noticed that I haven't been sick once in the 18 months I've owned Dilly-Dally. I just assumed that my constant exposure to whatever disgusting things she's been licking, sniffing, and rolling around in had boosted my immune system to superhuman levels.


----------



## lovealldogs (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys 

Just watched a documentary on animal bites, dogs saliva carries a lot of parasites. So seems my Dad was not telling me the facts LOL.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I always have been told that dogs have something on their tongues that promotes healing. Not sure where it came from but I started to believe when my brother's lab started licking a wound on my leg that refused to heal. The wound healed soon after. So maybe it's true. If humans licked or ate what a dog usually licks or eats, we'd be sick. They don't get sick so there must be something to it. Humans have parasites too. We're not sterile beings. I know many people who don't wash their hands after pooping.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember watching a show about a man that lives among wolves and controls the wolves. He said whenever he and the wolves get into scuffles and he gets cuts, the wolves always lick it for him and it heals faster.

He used to go and get it stitched up at the hospital but the wolves would rip the stitches out and then lick it, he said it helps.


----------

